# derby horse market



## imasmartie (10 September 2012)

I have attended this sale a few times not to buy but to look at the conditions the horses are in.
there are a lot of dealers there selling there coloureds horses which often have no weight on them and are in general poor condition, feet not looked after etc, 
but my biggest concern was the fact they had mares with young foals at foot, and worst of all no hay or water provided, 
true some people for what ever reason even if the animal had been looked after gave finances  as an excuse for there horse to be there but these were the ones that had hay.
the handlers from the auction ring were in most cases poor had no care for the horses at all.
its a shame in this day and age that people see fit to send horses to markets like this.
indeed why are cattle markets still allowed to sell horses at all is beyond me.


----------



## Cuffey (10 September 2012)

Were Trading Standards Animal Health Officer/s at mart?
If not
Please read Welfare of Horses at Mart Order 1990 and do write to Derbyshire Trading Stds outlining where the market did not comply
The AHOs are THE ONLY people who can insist the mart comes up to the standard

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1990/2627/contents/made

Hay etc is only required to be provided if the horse is in the mart over a certain number of hours although I agree water should be offered especially in hot weather
Young foals should be provided with bedding
Foals should not be weaned at mart and never sold separate from dam under 4 months old
Mares and foals should not share pens with others.

These rules need updating, when that will happen who knows..................


----------



## Rosehip (10 September 2012)

I no longer go to Derby Market, I end up bringing things home!
As far as I can tell TS are either absent, or dont give a flying.... I was offered a JRT puppy that was "10 weeks old" but still had its eyes closed and was wimpering for its mum.... I'd have taken him home and hand fed if I had the £100 the bloke wanted!

Derby is like Beeston, at the low end of the market scale!


----------



## imasmartie (11 September 2012)

as far as I know there were no official people there from either T.S or from the welfare people although it has been reported to them 
you cant stop people selling horses especially these dealers that have manor of local thugs
but in today's world they should be made comply with some basic rules 
its part of life horses will go for meat but treat them with respect, or don't send them to a market hoping to get a few extra pounds.
if all there worth is meat money then get the knacker man to pick them up don't put them through the stress and torment of a sale ring.[I know people wont like that being said but its true]
unfortunately I cant get the pictures on here for people to see


----------



## Cuffey (12 September 2012)

If you feel really strongly you must be pro-active
DO contact Trading Stds with a written complaint listing your concerns 

Animal Health Officers attend cattle and sheep sales
IF horses were classed as an agricultural animal, AHOs would attend all horse sales as well

BUT AHOs are responsible for enforcing:
1. Horse Passport legislation
2. Welfare of Animals in Transit--checking vehicles are correctly loaded and not overloaded.
3. Welfare of Horses at Mart Order

I hope that trade DOES carry on at cattle markets, should that cease, then we will see more Gatherings and Fairs at which it is MUCH more difficult for AHOs and Welfare organisations to police--think Appleby

In Cumbria it is fairly rare for AHOs to miss a horse sale, microchips are checked against passport, very occasionally a horse is 'spun' either for incorrect passport or welfare reasons. Loading is checked as horses leave the mart.

The AHOs who do this have had training at Redwings
In Scotland AHOs train with BHS Welfare volunteers


----------



## WestCoast (12 September 2012)

I would also encourage you to make a complaint. Sadly, many if the horses are in that condition to see if they can make more money from a sympathy sale.  

If we send pigs and cows to slaughter, then I guess we shouldn't be too squeamish about horses, but that doesn't mean there shouldn't be decent welfare standards for them beng raised and going to slaughter. It seems that it is allowed to keep horses in conditions that wouldn't be tolerated for meat animals. 

Paula


----------



## imasmartie (13 September 2012)

hi thank you for your reply s, sadly it is  there was no welfare present at either sale I attended, however they have been in formed as have trading standards.
however one of the comments I made I made from the heart and not my head, regarding markets should not be allowed to sell horses although its a double edge comment, it is true if you take markets like this away from these people they become harder to police, 
just out of interest I attended beston market yesterday, the animals body condition was far better than at Derby, in fact walking round looking at the people the statement rough and ready comes to mind the people that you looked at and thought they wont have care of the horses in fact were the people that had straw on the floor water is provide in the pens although I doubt some of the animals new how to use the drinkers.[which you can do nothing about]
there were the odd one or two sad cases [there always is] foals not handled fetching 20.00 two entire donkeys both switched off to the world the guy who brought them had a lorry which said donkey rides/derby are fun. unfortunately I doubt very much one of the donkeys would agree, all its joints were swollen both hind legs were injured one bleeding I didnt see them go through the ring.


----------



## Frosty89 (13 September 2012)

I can't bring myself to look at the horses at Derby market. The last I did, I ended up coming away with two. Most of them are in appalling states. I've often seen kids trotting and cantering horses bareback in the car park around the back.


----------



## Cuffey (13 September 2012)

Imasmartie
It would be very helpful if you could contact the Donkey Sanctuary Welfare Officer about Beeston--they may be able to follow up the Donkey Derby seller

Listed on DS website--the Officers have huge areas but have volunteers more locally

Molly Lloyd - 07850 963563
North and Mid-Wales, Midlands, Cumbria, Lancashire, Yorkshire, Cleveland


----------



## imasmartie (13 September 2012)

hi thanks for the info about the donkeys I will do that asap


----------



## lazydaisy2 (15 September 2012)

I'm not surprised that many of the animals at the market were in poor condition. I live just north of Derby and for some time the area has been flooded with dealer's ponies. They are often kept on land without permission from the landowner and many are in very poor condition. Many of the fields have ragwort growing in them, the ponies regularly go for days without water and many of the animals have lice and are scouring, presumably from worms.
Every few weeks, most of the ponies are taken away and a fresh group appear. I assume that these animals go through the auctions. It's heartbreaking to see them.


----------



## barehoofhannah (30 September 2012)

If you do want to put a letter in if things aren't right, I would happily come along with you and we could do a proper observation and put together a proper statement of what isn't up to the required standard.  I'm just in Bramcote along the A52.  I used to go and wander around a bit but just too sad esp the ones that look 'normal' and they shouldn't have ended up at the market. No disrespect to the coloured cobs etc, but they seem more adjusted than the family horse etc.

Hannah


----------

